# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  نمونه ی یک RFP برای پروژه ی نرم افزاری

## جواد ملاولی

سلام به همه دوستان. یک RFP نمونه برای یه پروژه ی برنامه نویسی می خوام. از دوستان تقاضای کمک دارم.

----------


## sara99

دوست عزیز منظور از RFP  =  Reqest for proposal  می باشد یعنی یک طرح توجیحی.
در مرحله اول که به عنوان اولین مرحله شناخت سیستم مطرح می شود فرآیند های امکان سنجی تحت عنوان Feasibility Study انجام می پذیرد که حاصل آن ارائه یک گزارش امکان سنجی است 
 Feasibility Report
حالا توضیح می دهم:در صفحه اول اسم وعنوان کسانی که در پروژه کار میکنند و شرکتی که درخواست پروژه داده و در صفحه دوم  شرح مختصر پروژه مورد مطالعه ودر صفحات بعدی ابزارهای مورد نیاز برای پروژه و هزینه ای که تخمین زده ایدو..........
به این روند RFP می گویند. باز اگر سوال دیگری داشتید بپرسید.

----------


## جواد ملاولی

با سلام و تشکر از لطف شما
برای همین مواردی که فرمودید یه مثال می خوام.
من می خوام ببینم در قسمت ویژگیهای نرم افزار قابلیتهای نرم افزار به صورت کلی نوشته می شه و یا مسائل جزیی هم مطرح میشه؛ مثل اینکه بنویسن : با کلیک بر روی فلان دکمه، فلان اتفاق بیافتد.
ولی اگه یه مثال برام پیدا کنید خیلی ازتون ممنون میشم چون سوالهای دیگه ای هم دارم.
باز هم از شما تشکر می کنم.

----------


## sara99

> با سلام و تشکر از لطف شما
> 
> برای همین مواردی که فرمودید یه مثال می خوام.
> من می خوام ببینم در قسمت ویژگیهای نرم افزار قابلیتهای نرم افزار به صورت کلی نوشته می شه و یا مسائل جزیی هم مطرح میشه؛ مثل اینکه بنویسن : با کلیک بر روی فلان دکمه، فلان اتفاق بیافتد.
> ولی اگه یه مثال برام پیدا کنید خیلی ازتون ممنون میشم چون سوالهای دیگه ای هم دارم.
> باز هم از شما تشکر می کنم.


سلام اشتباه نکنید لزومی ندارد شما ویژگیهای نرم افزار را شرح دهید RFP را قبل از ایجاد محصول می دهند فقط مشکلات اون موسسه که از شما نرم افزار خواسته و توضیحی مختصر از روند پروژه که اصلا قرار است چه کار کنید مثلا یه سازمانی گفته به خاطر اینکه فرم ثبت کارمندش دستی وقت میبره می خواد مکانیزه باشه شما علت درخواست مکانیزه شدن رو مینویسید مگه اینکه پروژه دانشجویی باشه و بخواهید کل کدهای برنامه را بیاورید.

----------


## جواد ملاولی

به خاطر کمکتون خیلی ممنونم. حالا باز اگه یه نمونه پیدا کردید لطف کنید در اختیار ما بذارید تا استفاده کنیم.

----------


## meysamm

اینو ببینید
http://www.tgiltd.com/erp-software-s...-proposal.html

document آموزش های اولیه در مورد نوشتن RFP هست
دومی و سومی هم template پیشنهادی برای نوشتن یک RFP اصولی است.

موفق باشید

----------


## جواد ملاولی

سلام. اگه میشه یه نمونه فارسی هم بذارین.
ممنون

----------


## فاضلی آریا

سلام ، این مورد می تونه کمک خوبی باشه الگوی مناسبی رو پیشنهاد می کنه

----------


## itsazan

با سلام 
گروه فنی و مهندسی آی تی سازان کویر یزد
http://itsazan.vcp.ir/

دوستان به لینک زیر بروید حتما جواب میگیرید
http://itsazan.vcp.ir/?viewpost=x567eg950c
http://itsazan.vcp.ir/?viewpost=0p450d7n139b

----------


## feri4khooneh

با سلام
اگه ممكنه خيلي فوري كمكم كنيد 
وقت چنداني ندارم
بعد از تحويل RFP ايم موارد رو بايد تحويل بدم كه متاسفانه با مشكل مواجه شدم
1- ارايه ساختار تفكيكي معماري
2- ارايه ساختار تفكيكي كار
3- ارائه تخمين از تلاش زمان و هزينه
4- مشخص كردن ريسك ها و تحليل آن


اين موارد رو براي اتوماسيون اداري شهرداري يا هر اداره ديگه اي ميخوام 

خواهش مي كنم كمكم كنيد
ممنونم

----------


## payam@

سلام
دوستان اگه يه نمونه ساده بزاريد اينجا خيلي خوبه 
من آدرسهايي را كه بقيه گذاشتن رفتم ولي هيچ كدومشون را نمياره پيغام ميده صفحه مورد نظر پيدا نشد
ممنون اگه بذاريد

----------


## mRizvandi

این نمونه ای است که فکر می کنم توسط سازمان نظام صنفی تهیه شده

----------

